# Favorite Reggae Artists and Musicians? Roots and Today



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Not sure if this thread was already made but I want to know where my reggae fans at! Let's see what you are listening to now, top 10, anything you can add to this be much appreciated. One Love 

My Personal Favorite:

- Ziggy Marley
- Bob Marley
- SOJA
- Damian Marley
- Burning Spear
- Steel Pulse
- Alborosie
- Mishka
- Buju Banton
- Sizzla

Holllaaaa at me!! JAH!!!!


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice tunes bruddah , let's keep it coming wit di fireeeeee


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Anything REGGAE ADD IT TO THE THREAD... ONE LOVE!!!


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## high|hgih (Jun 5, 2014)

This man, this.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


>


Blessings And Greetings To All
Here's Our Latest Mix "It's Always 4-20 In Zion Volume 2"
Feel Free To Play It, Share It, Download It and Smoke To It.
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> Not sure if this thread was already made but I want to know where my reggae fans at! Let's see what you are listening to now, top 10, anything you can add to this be much appreciated. One Love
> 
> My Personal Favorite:
> 
> ...


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------

